
Symfony PHP framework v3.0 released - agumonkey
http://symfony.com/blog/symfony-3-0-0-released
======
realharo
New features seem to be the same as in the also-just-released 2.8 version.

Listed at [http://symfony.com/blog/category/living-on-the-
edge](http://symfony.com/blog/category/living-on-the-edge), they are:
Redesigned Web Debug Toolbar, Redesigned Profiler, PropertyInfo component,
Deprecated service definitions, Guard authentication component, Service Auto
Wiring, LDAP component, Console improvements, Symfony as a Microframework,
Form improvements

